# coffee



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Never again.


----------



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

Mikeydidit said:


> Never again.


I agree with this 101%, I used to drink coffee and I ended up having a fatal stroke.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

This isn't the first time I've told myself this. I didn't listen obviously.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting (Dec 14, 2010)

pengu said:


> join the club brah
> 
> my blood/coffee level could power a small city


Replace your coffee addiction with Acai Extract (drink it with creatine or some other supplement if you want to lift weights) because I don't drink tea/coffee whatsoever (anymore) since having replaced these stimulants with natural alternatives.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

ThreeYearsAndCounting said:


> Replace your coffee addiction with Acai Extract (drink it with creatine or some other supplement if you want to lift weights) because I don't drink tea/coffee whatsoever (anymore) since having replaced these stimulants with natural alternatives.


I found that drinking Creatine is a trigger for my LG, might not be for some but I'd say ease into it and see how your body reacts.

And im talking about the creatine supplement powder someone would take as you say for weightlifting, natural creatine is fine I find (found in foods, etc)


----------

